# Вот такая штука при загрузке

## Slot

собственно вот оно:

```
checkin all filesystems...

fsck 1.33 (21apr-2003)

modprobe : Can't locate module /dev/BOOT

fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/BOOT

/dev/BOOT

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem

If the device is really contains an ext2 filesystem, then the try running c2fsck with an alternate superblock:

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

*fsck could not correct all errors, manual repair needed.
```

и дальше предлагается ввести пароль рута или надать ctrl+D

----------

## Slot

part 2  :Smile: 

после всего вышенаписаннного выползает ещё одна нехорошая вещь:

```
/insmod:/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/8139c.p.0

/insmod:/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/8139c.p.0 failed
```

----------

## @lexb

 *Slot wrote:*   

> собственно вот оно:
> 
> ```
> checkin all filesystems...
> 
> ...

 

надо при установке было /etc/fstab поправить не забыть...

вводишь пароль рута, перемонтируешь корневой раздел на rw (mount -o remount, rw / ) , далее nano -w /etc/fstab 

и прописываем свои разделы... 

далее ребут и все...

----------

